# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone 100 | ZTE H367N & TP-Link Router C3150

## Tsavo

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα,

Αρχικά ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά! Εχθές έγινε αναβάθμιση από την Vodafone από VDSL 50 σε VDSL 100. Το setup μου είναι:

* Μπρίζα - ZTE Η367Ν (μόνο ως modem) - TP-Link C3150 (ως router για LAN & WiFi) - DLink Switch (για όλες τις ενσύρματες συσκευές του χώρου με Mac, TV, NAS Server κλπ).

Γίνεται λοιπόν το upgrade εχθές συμβαίνει το εξής παράξενο (για τις συσκευές που συνδέονται στο TP-Link) το download speed μέσα από το Speedtest ειναι 48mbps (στο ZTE βλέπω 98200) και το upload ειναι 10 κανονικά. Ενώ όταν κούμπωσα συσκευή στο ZTE speedtest είχα 98, όταν κάτι πήγαινε από το TP-Link που κάνει όλο το routing κομμάτι, το download speed έπαιζε στο 45-48...

Any ideas? Σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα reset το TP-Link και να το ξαναστήσω, αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω πρώτα εδώ γιατί όλες οι συσκευές ειναι με κουμπωτές IP και για να μην πέσει πάλι το άπειρο κάψιμο...


Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## paanos

Μήπως έχεις βάλει κάποιο όριο στα 50mbps στις συσκευές σου από το ρουτερ; Τσεκαρε το qos στο tplink.

----------


## Tsavo

Paanos σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση... Είναι στο standard mode... Δεν έχω βάλει κάτι απο εκει...

----------


## paanos

Κάνε ένα backup το configuration σου και στην συνέχεια reset και restore, και δες αν παραμένει. Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνεις ένα reset και να τα ρυθμίσεις από την αρχή..

----------

